# k-sport *pics*



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, i got my k-sports in the mail a few weeks ago. havnt had time to install them but i can give you pics and show you my impressions of the suspension








this is everything that came with the package deal. the 4 shcok/coil assemblys, the 4 brake line mounts, the 2 cressent wrenches, 2 end links for the rear sway bar, and 4 long allen keys for the shock adjustments.








that is the camber plate/pillow ball mount for the front








finally we have a pic of the very stout shock! i didnt think it was going to be this heavy duty. that white tube is a BIC pen.....thats a big ass piston!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Man those are nice. Be sure to let us know how they ride.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Man those are nice. Be sure to let us know how they ride.


if all goes as planed i will be installing them on the 8th of october with the b-more crew.








:cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for anyone who cares. here are some measurements i took with instrutions from steve ( "98sr20ve" ) via phone convo.

Bumpstops are 1inch. So you can compress them about .5 ish or so.
2.5 inch's of front travel (this is the stroke) (not including the bumpstop)
2.5 inch's of rear travel (not including the bumpstop)
Strut body length Front = 10.50
Strut body Length Rear =13.25
Strut diameter (the threaded portion) = 1 7/8. This means they need to be inserted into the lower mount 1 7/8 of an inch. They also have 1 7/8 inch's of threads so that makes sence.
Spring ID= 2.5
Front spring length= 8
Rear spring length= 10


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Those look nice. How come the rear springs are longer than the front? On most GC sets the rear is shorter. What is the spring rate on those?


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Those are hot, am i correct in saying they are a very simular design to the D2's??

How ever i like the way those have a lock nut for the base clamp. 

Look forward to the pic's...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

685WRC said:


> Those are hot, am i correct in saying they are a very simular design to the D2's??
> ..


nearly 100% identicle. some people who have bought the k-sports have gotten the little black clips for their brakes and had "d2" stamped into them.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

pete? said:


>


I know some of those guys. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

98sr20ve said:


> I know some of those guys. :thumbup:


john, brad, corey, joel, steve......all there :cheers:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

is there a break in period for coilovers?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AznBoiBryant said:


> is there a break in period for coilovers?


Sort of. 

The valves, the seals, and the oil inside the damper take a set and "break in" after a little while, and the damper seem to become slightly softer. This isn't a problem though, because dampers from respectable manufacturers are designed with this in mind.

The pillowballs inside the top mounts also may become slightly less stiff, but this isn't a problem either because the balls aren't loaded in a way that it could cause them to "slip".

What shouldn't break in are the springs. If your springs start to lose ride height (sag) after a couple hundred miles, then you have a problem on your hands. All good coil-over kit manufacturers have warranties that cover this, though, so as long as you're not buying garbage for $100 a set, you should be covered there.


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

What kit is this just out of curiousity, it wouldn't be the B13 Kit by any chance??


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

685WRC said:


> What kit is this just out of curiousity, it wouldn't be the B13 Kit by any chance??



Thats a b13 kit.


----------

